# DS is the only one of his friends that still rides in a booster seat, am I being overprotective?



## Skywise (Jan 10, 2004)

Ds is 5 years old, almost 6, and we have him in a booster seat in the back of our van. None of ds's friends use booster seats anymore (all of them are his age, 5-6). His friends parents include a firefighter, paramedic, emt and multiple nurses. If they all think it's okay to let their kids ride just using a seatbelt and ride in the front seat, then it makes me feel like I'm being crazy and overprotective. One of his friends needed a ride home and I said I couldn't do it because we didn't have a proper seat and all the other parents looked at me like I was a nut. Does it make a difference? Is 5-6 the age when they can stop using booster seats?


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

44 states have booster seat laws. Here you have to use one until age 8 and a certain height. Check your state law.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm sure someone will post the 5 step test to see if a child is ready.

I've not known any 5 or 6 yr old who was big enough to not need a booster.

I have known one child too big for boosters by 7, but she's the exception IME.

-Angela


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

No, you are not being too overprotective. You are doing the right thing.

It is the same here. Where I live they can legally be out of anything at age 4so its pretty rare for anyone here to use a booster past age 5.

I recently just started letting my 8yr. old use just a backless booster and my almost 5yr. old is still in a 5pt. harness.


----------



## labdogs42 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm planning to keep my kiddo in a harnessed seat for as long as possible. H'es 4 now and we have a Regent and a Nautilus for him. I'm sure he'll be in some kind of carseat/booster for many more years!

If you want to feel like you are in good company, go on over to www.car-seat.org. Those ladies all have their big kids in carseats!


----------



## Skywise (Jan 10, 2004)

I checked the laws for my state and apparently at 6 you don't have to use a car seat or booster. Also if your kids are over 40lbs you don't have to use one.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My 7 year old is the only one of his friends in a booster too. I don't care. The law here is 8 years old and 80 pounds. He doesn't even weigh 50 pounds yet so he'll be in a booster for quite awhile longer.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

My 5 (almost six year old) is still in a booster. As far as I know his 6 year old cousin is in a booster. My friend who's son is the same age also rides in a booster. When we have one of his friends ride somewhere with us my son rides in the middle w/out a booster because he is so tall for his age and I put his friend in the booster (since his friend is usually significantly shorter). None of his friends have ever seemed to find riding in a booster strange. I live in a state that does not have a booster seat law (just a recommendation).

It's not like a simple backless booster is any more work for me so why wouldn't I have him in it. It makes the ride, not only safer, but also more comfortable since it makes the seat belt fit better. It's easy to transfer from vehicle to vehicle. He buckles himself in. I already own the booster and if I didn't they are relatively cheap. He can get in and out of it himself. I guess I can't see a good reason not to have him in one.

I'll stop using a booster when the seat belt fits properly and he fits properly in the seat without it. Considering he is almost six and consistently in the 95th percentile for height and he still isn't big enough I can't image very many other 5/6 year old being big enough for the seat and seat belt to fit properly without a booster.

However, he is big enough that I will let him sit in the middle so a friend can use his booster when we give friends a ride (since I can't fit three boosters in my back seat. And right now his sister absolutely has to be in one). But if he rides with someone else he takes his booster with. Additionally, he knows that he won't be riding in the front seat until he is at least 12.


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with the others that he should stay in one - I know tho that when it 'isn't law' people automatically assume its not required.

My 3.5yr old and 5yr olds arein 5pt harnesses (Marathons) and my 6.5yr old is in a booster and will be to 80lb as per law here...


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

My 6.5 year old is still in a booster, and will continue to be in one for a while. His best friend (also 6) isn't in one because he's too heavy (and isn't required under the law anymore because of his weight). I drive both kids around to various places, and there haven't been any issues with having one in a booster and the other not. In Maryland, where I live, children are required to be in a car seat or booster seat until they're 8 years old, or 4'9" or taller, or over 65 lbs. If I have to drive around any of my son's other friends, I'll be sure to make the parents aware of the law. We have an extra booster we can use if they don't have one.

I can't imagine putting my 6 year old in the car without a booster seat at his age, height, and weight. He's much too small for the seatbelt alone to be enough, safety wise.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I *think* the law is 8 years old and/or(not sure which) 4'9" here to stop using a booster.

That said, the law here is 4 years old, 40lbs, AND 40" to stop using a harness, my 6.5 year old is 34lbs(but 46"), so she isn't even close to moving to a booster yet, let alone moving out of one... She had bone scans back when she was 3 and the very top of her predicted height range from those was 4'9", so she may be in a booster till she's 18.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skywise* 
I checked the laws for my state and apparently at 6 you don't have to use a car seat or booster. Also if your kids are over 40lbs you don't have to use one.

That's nuts. Here you have to be at least 40 lbs to even use a booster.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Well I am completely whacko in that on the one hand I have let my son ride in classic cars with no seatbelts whatsover... and then on the other, he is now a big 5yo in a booster and I don't even really feel he's 100% safe in that. I would love to get him back into a 5pt harness and hate that I just don't think the crotch strap on the nautilus is right for him... he was uncomfortable in the Frontier... and DH would probably have an aneurism if I bought a Regent.

But I'm still considering it.

I kept my son in his Marathon as long as I could and he was the only kid in his preschool last year to still be in a 5pt. That was in CA. He hated field trips when he was the only kid in a 5pt - he kept saying he wanted a booster. Other kids has boosters - backless, some of them. Backless! 4 year olds! I kept telling him no. Finally he wouldn't fit in the MA any more - and it's weird, around here, way more people seem to keep their kids in 5pts longer, so if he DID still fit, he wouldn't be the only one.

The short answer is I don't think you're overprotective, but I'm crazy so my opinion may not mean much.









For nothing else it just seems the booster lifts them up so they can see so much better - even if it weren't safer wouldn't that just make a kid happier in the car?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm in CO where the law is 6y or 55" tall. My six year old still rides in a harnessed seat, with a booster ride once in a while. I also would refuse to transport a 6y old without a booster, it may be legal, but it doesn't mean it's safe. I am not willing to assume responsibility of that child without a booster seat, it has limited us giving children rides but it's a risk I'm not going to take.


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

Our state is 7 or 4'9". That being said, my extremely petite 9 1/2 yo dd is still in a Frontier. So is her 7 1/2 yo brother. They will be in them until they are too big for them. Period.

They've never said anything about feeling weird about being in a booster at their age. We just told them that as their parents, we make decisions about what keeps them safe, and they accept that. Besides, I think they like the fact that they can see better and have two (TWO!!) cupholders.

So no, I don't think you're being overprotective.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Legally, we have to use boosters until 8 in my state. Here's what our state website has to say:

"*My child is 5 years old. Isn't he/she old enough to use a regular safety belt now?*

No. Vehicle seats and belts are designed for adult bodies. The booster seat raises the child up, which helps keep the lap belt on the upper thighs and shoulder belt centered on the shoulder and chest.
*
What can happen if my child uses an adult seat belt too soon?*

Vehicle seats and seat belts are designed for adult-sized bodies that are at least 4'9" tall and about 80 pounds. When you put your child in a seat belt too soon the following can happen:

* The lap belt can ride up above the pelvis (hip bone) onto the abdomen, or
tummy. When this happens, the internal organs can be damaged in a crash. This is called "seat belt syndrome". In some cases, the spinal cord can be damaged and the child can become paralyzed.
* The shoulder belt crosses the face and neck and can bother the child. Because of this, children sometimes place the shoulder belt behind the back or under the arm. This leaves him with no protection for the upper body. In a crash, this can cause broken ribs and internal organ injuries. It also causes head injuries, a very serious concern as the brain is the organ least likely to recover from injury.

Booster seats protect against serious injury three and one half times better than seat belts. Booster seats protect against head injury four times better than seat belts."
http://www.dps.state.vt.us/ghsp/child_safe.htm


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

My 6 and 8 year olds are both in booster seats in my car, only the 6 year old is in one in dh's car because the 8 year old passes the 5 step test there. My kids aren't allowed to sit in the front seat till they are taller than me =) I don't think you are being overprotective.


----------



## geiamama (Feb 3, 2009)

Here in the UK babies and children up to the age of four must by law be in car seats whilst children from four up to the age of twelve or a height of (I think) 140cm must use a booster.
I don't think that you are being over-protective at all. Safe is safe regardless of what the current law is.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Five years old is on the young side to ride in a booster, much less to ride without one. Just because it's not specifically written in the law doesn't mean it's safe. Most kids aren't able to pass the 5 step test until 9 or 10. Just because some people are nurses or EMTs doesn't mean that they have any education in car seat safety


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Are you still being overprotective? Heck, no.

Have you asked the other parents why they made the choices they did? I'm curious why folks who work in an industry where they see the results of car accidents would not choose the most protection available for their most precious cargo.

I've been in a number of car accidents (rear ended and hit in the side). Considered lower impact and I know how messed up I was after. I can't imagine a child in a similar accident in just a seat belt.

I really wish I could find a car with 5pt harnesses for all seats. I'd use one if I could.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

You aren't overprotective. My 6yo (~4'/50lbs) rides in a harnessed carseat most of the time and occasionally in a booster.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Our son is 7, just about to turn 8 and still rides in a booster. He's almost, but not quite, tall enough to sit without one. But even so, I like the extra support the booster gives his hips. He's just moved to a backless booster in our smaller car, and I suspect he'll pass the 5 point test for that car in about 6 months.

Our dd is 4, turning 5, and she's still harnessed. I suspect by 5 1/2 she'll outgrow the harness in her Marathon, and then we'll have to see if we can get a harnessed seat that will work as a booster later. She's a bit shorter than ds was at the same age, so she'll probably be in a booster until 9.

My kids aren't riding in the front seat until they're 5'2" (ds will probably top out at 6'1" and dd at about 5'7", so they WILL get to 5'2").

So no, you're not being overprotective.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

My son is nearing 7 and 49 inches tall and still rides in a booster seat.

Our state law is 7 yrs/ 50" - but I will be doing the five step check before I move him out of it.

I know nurses who told me breastmilk loses all nutritional value after six months- so their occupations don't sway me a bit.

And even the warning on the visor in my car says "the backseat is the safest place for children" period. When they are the same height as I am, then they can sit up front.

You're not being overprotective. You are being safe!


----------



## LVale (May 4, 2004)

Lynn S6 I commend you for keeping your young one safe, but not allow them to ride in the front seat until they are 5'2"? Hello, I am 4'11", and I have been this height since I was 13. So maybe I should be in the back seat, and maybe in a booster too. How can you put a stipulation on your child's growth ,at this point of time? I was supposed to be taller too, did not happen.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

It's hard when everyone else is doing something and make you feel overprotective, paranoid, or geeky for being safe. My kids are younger, so not dealing with boosters yet, but I still have my 2.5yr old DS rear facing, and my DH has a problem with it, because I'm being overprotective, and can't we just be normal? He gives me the same argument with using carseats on the airplane, vaccines, junk food, etc.

I know that it'll be an issue for us in the future, though, because my kids are both very petite and for sure they won't be passing any 5-point test until they're probably 12!

I'm also 4'11, but fit in the driver's seat of our CRV very well.


----------



## MonAmiBella (Sep 30, 2007)

My 7.5 year old is still in a booster, she's 80 pounds and 4'7". My 12 year old got out of a booster last year when he hit 100 pounds. My 4.5 year old got moved to a booster today because she no longer fits properly in her Graco Nautilus with the harness. So now she's in a Sunshine Kids Monterey until I can save up for a Britax Frontier.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LVale* 
Lynn S6 I commend you for keeping your young one safe, but not allow them to ride in the front seat until they are 5'2"? Hello, I am 4'11", and I have been this height since I was 13. So maybe I should be in the back seat, and maybe in a booster too. How can you put a stipulation on your child's growth ,at this point of time? I was supposed to be taller too, did not happen.

The difference is that her child (and the children she is talking about) are 5 an 6 yeard old. The recommendation is that children under 13 need to be in the backseat. In this situation, it's not safe or appropriate for them to be in the front seat.


----------



## Savoury (Oct 20, 2008)

My almost 8 year old is in a booster and will be for awhile. He still has about 6 inches to go until he meets the height requirement to not be in a booster.

My almost 5 year old is in a 5-point harness. I think she will fit in one for a few more years.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I think they are being under protective. If you were posting that he is 10-12 yrs old, I would have said differently, but in most states, the law is that they have to be in the seats until 8 yrs old. Other states, it is to 6. Only a rare state does the law allow it to be younger.


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

In PA it is 8 or 80lbs whichever is LATER. I would not consider you overproctective just following the law


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonAmiBella* 
. My 4.5 year old got moved to a booster today because she no longer fits properly in her Graco Nautilus with the harness. So now she's in a Sunshine Kids Monterey until I can save up for a Britax Frontier.

Wow! How tall is she? Or really long torso? My 6 year old is 47 inches tall and still has a good inch or inch and a half of shoulder height until she can't ride harnessed.

I thought the frontier was the same or only maybe 1/2 inch higher on the harness slots?

Also, just to double check, did you raise the head rest? The top slots are hidden under the headrest until you raise the headrest. I know that has been an issue for some parents here, not realizing the extra slots are there


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

My 5 year old is still in a 5 point harness and will be for as long as he fits into a 5 point harness. At 5, he is not even big enough for a booster (he's 37 lbs) and it is not really that safe to put them in any less than a 5 poing harness. So no, I don't think a booster is overprotective...I don't even think it's *as* protected as a 5 year old should be in. And the paramedics/doctors/etc. in the OP who don't have their 5 year old in anything? In most states they're breaking the law. In most cases, they are also putting their child's life at risk.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

I do not this there is such thing as being overprotective when it comes to car saftey.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

My son is 5.5 and he's still in a 5pt harness. He's quite small for his age and will be in a 5pt harness as long as possible before going to a booster.

I've seen other kids at his school that aren't in a carseat at all.

I don't feel like I'm being overprotective at all.


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Definitely not overprotective (and I'm somebody who is delighted to think of the day when her eldest will be able to ride without a booster, but not until I can feel good about it!).

http://www.buckleupkids.state.mn.us/BoosterStep2.pdf


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I am a Paramedic and DH is a Firefighter/EMT and we would never allow our children or someone else's kids in our vehicles without being in a car seat/booster.

From what I get from the NHTSA web site is 4'9 and 80 pounds.

My ds turned 9 in Feburary and still is in a high back booster. at the age of 7 me moved out of a 5 point harness.

You can never be too careful when it comes to car saftey.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

none of ds2's friends are in a booster seat either (he will be 11 next week) but he's in a low back booster.

i dont really care what other ppl do w/ their kids. these are my kids and i simply do the MOST i can to keep them protected in our cars. if someone else doesnt feel the restraints are necessary, or desirable..thats their deal, not mine.

ds2 KNOWS that what he is doing is keeping him as safe as possible...my ds2 also says "if friends are making fun of someone using a booster, then they must not be real friends".


----------



## super mamabug (Oct 29, 2006)

Absolutely not overprotective. You are doing what you know to be the safest thing for you child with only mild inconvenience as the cost. I honestly believe we will all be in 5 point in the near future, not just little ones. The safety benefits are just too great to overlook. My child will stay in a 5 point as long as possible. In his current seat that will probably be about 6.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

My 7 year old, 60 lb DD is still in a full back booster, as is my 10 year old who weights about 68 lbs. Fortunately, we have friends who still use boosters and some who don't. I simply tell my children that it is safer and why, and tell them that other people might not fully understand all of the safety issues, but that I would feel AWFUL if we were ever in an accident and my children weren't fully protected.


----------



## tarahelen (May 29, 2005)

My son is in first grade, 7 yrs old, 52lbs, 50 in... he only rides in a 5 pt harness. I do not care at all what others do, he is safest there. My son hates seeing other kids not properly restrained, he is concerned about there safety.


----------



## jadekat (Jun 25, 2007)

My 5 year old DD is 37-38lbs and 43 inches tall. She is still riding in a 5 pt. I don't think you are being overprotective. Most people in my area barely use booster seats. My MIL thinks I should move DD to a booster because she's 5 and also because I have to figure out how to fit 3 across in a Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## labdogs42 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadekat* 
I have to figure out how to fit 3 across in a Jeep Grand Cherokee.

Check car-seat.org someone there will be able to tell you how to fit three across!

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by MonAmiBella View Post
. My 4.5 year old got moved to a booster today because she no longer fits properly in her Graco Nautilus with the harness. So now she's in a Sunshine Kids Monterey until I can save up for a Britax Frontier.
Wow! How tall is she? Or really long torso? My 6 year old is 47 inches tall and still has a good inch or inch and a half of shoulder height until she can't ride harnessed.

I thought the frontier was the same or only maybe 1/2 inch higher on the harness slots?

Also, just to double check, did you raise the head rest? The top slots are hidden under the headrest until you raise the headrest. I know that has been an issue for some parents here, not realizing the extra slots are there
Ditto this. The Nautilus goes to 65 lbs harnessed and higher as a booster. I can't see why she wouldn't fit in this seat any more.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

And if she has outgrown the nautilus, and you want a harness, then you want the regent. The frontier will be outgrown as well.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

No, but there is definitely a club for us. People think I'm weird all the time b/c I wouldn't even let him ride in a booster. Now I would, but he's 6. I think kids should stay in 5pt harness as long as possible, unless you are really dealing with space issues, or carpooling, or fill in some other reason. I was just quickly looking up booster laws and I was pleasantly surprised how old they were in most states.


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skywise* 
His friends parents include a firefighter, paramedic, emt and multiple nurses. If they all think it's okay to let their kids ride just using a seatbelt and ride in the front seat, then it makes me feel like I'm being crazy and overprotective.

My X, who was a firefighter & EMT, didn't wear his seatbeat and drove drunk on occasion. Those who *should* know better often don't.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

my 6 yr old is in a booster. im shocked at the parents you know not insisting on one-EMT? nurse? you'd think they'd know better.
our state has laws about boosters, i think most do.


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Erin** 
my 6 yr old is in a booster. im shocked at the parents you know not insisting on one-EMT? nurse? you'd think they'd know better.
our state has laws about boosters, i think most do.

Haha! We cross-posted. See my previous post. I have a relative who is a nurse who has the worst food safety/infection control habits too.


----------



## tumbleweed (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm shocked that your friends are in the businesses they're in, and yet don't mind.

My dh used to do automotive safety testing. The things he saw happen to those child dummies really traumatized him, and I've always been a safety nut.

You need to do what you know is safest for your child.

My 9 year old is still in a booster seat. He is definitely the only kid we know that age who is still in a booster. But, he doesn't fit in a seat properly without it. He is totally on board too. Recently, we had to ride somewhere without his seat. The way the shoulder belt fit across his neck drove him crazy.

Watch this crash test video of a child wearing JUST an adult shoulder belt:





That should be pretty compelling.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

My 6.5 year old is very tall, the tallest of his friends and yet he is the only one still in booster seat. It's amazing. Our state laws don't require a booster after age 6, and most people don't use them that long.

Actually just this morning ds asked why he is the only kid he knows who rides in a booster. I got him to sit in the seat with his seatbelt on and showed him how the seatbelt hit his neck and belly and explained what it could do to his internal organs if we had a crash. He's big into science and his body, so he totally got it. His next question was "why does *nephew* who is my age not use a booster AND gets to ride in the front seat?"

Now what on earth do I say to that? That SIL does not care about his safety?







I just told him that I don't know why, but that in our family we do what will keep him safe at all times.

*sigh*


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

My 9 year old still rides in a booster in my SUV. I wouldn't have it any other way in my vehicle. He is not a big child and weighs about 49 pounds.

Here is the rule for PA:

(a) _General criteria_. Children under 4 years of age shall be securely fastened in a safety seat belt system and a child passenger restraint system appropriate for their height and weight in accordance with the recommendations of the manufacturer. Children 4 years of age but younger than 8 years of age shall be securely fastened in a safety seat belt system and an appropriately fitting child booster seat in accordance with the recommendations of the manufacturer. (b) _Exemption based on child's weight or height, or on vehicle characteristics_. Exemption from the general criteria in subsection (a) shall be as follows:
(1) Children 4 years of age but younger than 8 years of age who weigh less than 40 pounds may, in lieu of use of a booster seat, be securely fastened in a child safety seat or other child passenger restraint system appropriate for their height and weight in accordance with the recommendations of the manufacturer.
(2) Children 4 years of age but younger than 8 years of age riding in a passenger position in the vehicle which was not originally equipped with a shoulder safety seat belt shall be fastened in the safety seat belt system without the use of a child booster seat and may be fastened in a child passenger restraint system appropriate for their height and weight in accordance with the recommendations of the manufacturer.
(3) Children 4 years of age but younger than 8 years of age who weigh more than 80 pounds or who are of a height of 4 feet 9 inches or taller may be fastened in the safety seat belt system without the use of a child booster seat.


----------

